# FL-Gorgeous Weim, Tripod, Charlie needs a home!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

FL-*Gorgeous Weim, Tripod, Charlie needs a home!!!*

WHAT A GORGEOUS BOY. THE SURGEON WHO OPERATED ON THIS DOG DID SOME INCREDIBLE JOB. I COULD HARDLY TELL HE WAS 3 LEGGED AT FIRST. ANYWAY PLEASE CROSSPOST THIS DOG . HE NEEDS A GOOD HOME…THANK YOU..HOPE


Sent: Tuesday, March 16, 2010 5:06 AM

Subject: Orlando FL Tripod Weim Beautiful dog needs home- "Charlie" 5YO





*Thanks for Help. CONTACT 

Jody Yates 

407.739.4363 *


*Please network for this beautiful boy.I am sure transport can be arranged to get him to a new home.PRN will definitely work to help transport.*Thanks, Peggy



Charlie is looking for a home. His owner took a new job that requires a lot of travel, so he is not there as much as he would like to be to give Charlie the attention he needs. He is currently in Orlando. He is a 5 year old Weimaraner, he LOVES to run and would do best in a large yard. Please contact Jody Yates for questions and more info . . . . 407.739.4363. 

Thank you for all that you do. 

----- Original Message ----- 

* Thanks for Help. CONTACT 

Jody Yates 

407.739.4363 

5 year old, 60 lb., 3-legged Weimaraner, Charlie “Chuckie 3-Sticks” who needs a new home (preferably a farm). After a recent job change which requires mandatory travel I'm finding it extremely difficult to offer this great dog the quality of life he so deserves. I live in downtown Orlando (32804) and although I have a large fenced yard, it's just not enough. 

He lost his front left leg two years ago when hit by a van, with his incredible resilience, strength, toughness and lack of self-pity he's fully back to a normal life. This certainly hasn't slowed his active routine, energy or zest for life. He is an amazing, beautiful, loving dog that needs a full daily schedule and open space to run. He can run at full speed, is very athletic with a keen hunting sense. Loves to be loved and cuddled, and seems to think he's a lap dog. He can use some socializing as it’s sometimes difficult to take him out on a leash and he’s not a big fan of cats. 

I would give anything to keep this buddy of mine but feel I would just be selfish in doing so. Please help me find the right home for such an incredible pet. 

Thanks for Help. 

Jody Yates 

407.739.4363 


*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

bumping for Charlie!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous. I wish I knew of someone looking for a Weimaranier.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Charlie.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Are there any Weimaranier rescues in Orlando?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

Here are Weim rescues in FL.

Can you email them? Thanks!


Results 1 - 10 of about 24,300 for Weimaraner Rescue in Orlando, FL. (0.15 seconds) 

Search ResultsWeimaraner Rescue and Adoption- Adopt a Weimaraner Near You
Local Weimaraner rescue and adoption to help you find a pet. ... Florida Miami, Tampa, Orlando, Gainesville, Tallahassee, Pensacola, Fort Lauderdale, ...
adopt-a-weimaraner.adoptapet.com/ - Cached - SimilarFlorida Weimaraner Rescue
Includes a list of dogs to be adopted and adoption and volunteer applications.
www.flweimrescue.com/ - Cached - Similar


----------

